# 1999 Dodge Intrepid Just DIED!!!



## dirtdobber1234 (Nov 22, 2011)

I went on a routine run to the corner store to pick up a dozen eggs, on the way back when I pulled into the driveway the car just unexpectedly died, like i turned the key off. I tried and tried to get it to re start but nothing. It spins over fine and acts like it wants to start when a little either is applied so I put a couple gallons of gas in it to see if maybe the the fuel gauge just got stuck...But nothing. it turns over fine, the fuel pump runs when the key is turned on and seems to be getting fuel to the injectors according to the relief valve on the fuel rail but it just wont start, HELP, Please


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi dirtdobber1234


Unplug the cam sensor and try again to start the engine ( it may take several revolutions) does the engine start or attempt to start ?


----------



## dirtdobber1234 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hello octaneman, With the Camshaft Position sensor unplugged it still will not start. First thing I did this morning however was did a compression check on all the cylinders.
Every cylinder pumped up to 150psi (+/- 3psi). If it is a low clearance engine it rules out a broke timing belt. I repeated the same thing for the Crankshaft position sensor: Unplugged it and tried to crank it... Again, nothing. Hmmm


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

dirtdobber1234 said:


> Hello octaneman, With the Camshaft Position sensor unplugged it still will not start. First thing I did this morning however was did a compression check on all the cylinders.
> Every cylinder pumped up to 150psi (+/- 3psi). If it is a low clearance engine it rules out a broke timing belt. I repeated the same thing for the Crankshaft position sensor: Unplugged it and tried to crank it... Again, nothing. Hmmm




Timing chains on intrepids is not the rule its the exception, even with compression being at 150 the chain jumps a tooth. On intrepids the chain guide snaps because the chain also drives the water pump. If the water pump is seizing it will create enough lash to make it jump. You will have to remove the timing cover and have a look inside. 

Have a look at this thread: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f155/dodge-intrepid-wont-start-476955.html
post back your findings.


----------



## silvergoat (Feb 20, 2010)

Aren't those engines known for sludging up and dying? My brother's just died last year, even with regular oil changes with synthetic.


----------



## dirtdobber1234 (Nov 22, 2011)

Changed Cam Position Sensor, Crank Position Sensor and the fuel pump. Took Cover off front of motor to check to see if maybe it had jumped time and it was all good, the DANG!!! thing just will not start, I think it's time to take it to dealership where I'm sure it's going to cost an arm and a leg for them to reset a switch or replace some stupid sensor...and by the way, the 3.2L v6 never had the sludge problems that the 2.7L was prone to having. and it has a timing belt, not a chain, thx


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Have you checked the usual suspects like is there spark coming from the coil ? 


Question: Does it backfire through the intake ?


----------



## dirtdobber1234 (Nov 22, 2011)

No, it doesn't backfire and the coils must be firing, if I shoot a little either to it, it will try to start. so I assume it isn't a firing problem.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

The problem now rests with the injectors, you will need to check for injector pulse using a node light. Connect a node light to the injector molex connector and have an assistant crank the engine. Does the node light flash ? Do the node light test on all injectors connectors and with DVOM take resistance readings of all the injectors themselves. (post ohm readings) If you do get a pulse listen to the injector with a stethoscope. Can you hear the injector turn on/off ? 


post back your findings.


----------



## dirtdobber1234 (Nov 22, 2011)

I have a test light, will that work???


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Yes it can, but the pulse is measured in milliseconds you will need to connect your test light on the positive an negative of the molex connector pins. As the engine turns over you have to really pay attention, the test light will be dimly lit because of the excessive resistance within the bulb but it has to flash on/off. 


Note: Use sewing needles or cotter pins to probe the molex connector. The injectors run on 12 volts with ignition on (engine off) your test light should turn on.


----------



## dirtdobber1234 (Nov 22, 2011)

Fuel Injectors are dead they are getting no fire at the plug


----------



## dirtdobber1234 (Nov 22, 2011)

I went ahead and took the intake off so I could get to the fuel Injectors, I took the entire fuel rail lose with the injectors and left them plugged in to see what would happen when I turn the motor over and nothing, a little unorthodox I'm sure but it was worth a try. and as expected the injectors weren't doing anything.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

If there is no 12v you will need to check wires between the relay and the computer. If you got 12v but no pulse replace the computer.


----------

